# More Baby Pictures!



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

What better way to brighten the winter doldrums than yet another baby pigeon picture?  

Here I am, rudely intruding on someone's first day under mom (sans shell that is)!









This morning I heard the softest ever peeps, the first tiny squeaks of a squeaker. Stupidly, I hadn't taken my camera along to get pics or I'd have had one of her feeding one of the babies. I had to settle for mom in this pose (which I'm sure you all find familiar!)


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Neat pictures Snipes. Yes, that is the mom look that says back off, I'm busy here with private business. LOL She is a beautiful hen.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty hen. Cute baby. What else can you say? I just came from the loft moving babies around and didn't even think to take the camera.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't think of how dumb it was to NOT take the camera when I know there are babies waiting to pose!  Just goes to show I'm not really awake in the mornings when I go out to feed them. Hearing that barely audible peep was really special, the other birds became very quiet, some craned their heads in that direction. The hen is my friendly Heddie bird, who sits on everyone's head and shoulders when then visit. She's not feeling so friendly sitting on her first ever babies, though. She definately does have "backoff" stamped on her face today


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats Snipes on the babies! How adorable  Looks like Mom means business too! How cute!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Just as cute as can be, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> *What better way to brighten the winter doldrums than yet another baby pigeon picture?*
> 
> This morning I heard the softest ever peeps, the first tiny squeaks of a squeaker.
> Stupidly, *I hadn't taken my camera along to get pics or I'd have had one of her feeding one of the babies.*


Another '*pink*' baby. How adorable.  




Lovebirds said:


> Pretty hen. Cute baby. What else can you say?
> *I just came from the loft moving babies around and didn't even think to take the camera*.


You guys *MUST* remember to tote those cameras.  

Cindy


----------

